# Clamped fins, pale, bloated on my zebra danio



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

My zebra danio is bloated around the belly, it might be eggs or fat, it might be fat because i kinda over did the last feeding (i wont be feeding these guys for a while) but it is pale and the fins are clamped. Im worried about it. Its small and has been pale for its enitre life although only today it seemed different. Also it seems socialy inactive and not playing with my other fish. Im going to try and get a picture. I have a small shoal of 5 zebra danios in a 20 gallon tank. They all seem bloated due to my last feeding (im sorry!) but the other bloated ones are acting fine.

Edit: he seems fine now, i was just about to take a picture and then he started swimming and his fins unclamped, funny fish these are...

ammonia is at .25
nitrite is at 0
nitrate is at 0


----------



## KishFeeper (Dec 28, 2006)

dropsy most likely, Remove ASAP.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

no he's fine now, i think he just had too much to eat


----------

